# Fishing around Annapolis/Severn area



## bluefish1928

Starting June 28 this summer, Maryland will virtually become my home state for the next four years. I have accepted my appointment to the Naval Academy.
After Plebe summer, I was thinking I could possibly go fishing in the area on a rare weekend liberty.

What can be caught in that area?
Are there any bank access spots/parks/public areas?
Would casting small lures be productive? More than likely I will simply be fishing for fun- lures are obv easier to store/handle than bait.

While visiting the academy, I have seen schools of mullet swimming around, a family crabbing, blue crabs, and something chasing grass shrimp- there has to be something in the water. Also, is is legal to fish from the Yard- seen anyone else do it? I did see a bottom rig stuck to a sign post in the water-only indicator of someone having fished there.


----------



## odagled2004

Welcome to MD! I'm gonna guess you're gonna go nearby so probably Jonas Green or Sandy Point which is like 10 mins from the academy. 

I'm not really a lure guy but I'm sure someone else can chime in. 

White Perch on bloodworms, grass shrimp, night crawlers... pretty much anything.
Spot Fish - Bloodworms, fish bites
Croaker (when it gets warmer) - Shrimp, squid, bloodworms
Bluefish (later in the summer, fall) - Cut bait (spot works well)
Rockfish - Bloodworms in the spring, cut bait in the fall or Bloodworms.


----------



## stevestegman

Ditto on the welcome to Maryland! Funny, the last time I was at Jonas Green two plebes had run across the Rt. 450 bridge and caught their breathe on the fishing bridge. Both were southern boys and wanted to talk fishing. Jonas Green is certainly convenient, and a pretty little park. 

In addition to Jonas Green and Sandy Point, you might try Quiet Waters Park off of Forest Drive. The guy at Angler's on Rt. 50 near the Bay Bridge says they catch perch right off the bulkhead near the end of the point. Speaking of Angler's, go there first and chat up the staff there as to what's running, where and on what bait. They'll be happy to help. I am fresh bait, bottom guy (it's not complicated, I catch fresh fish I can eat, and I can multi-task while fishing) as well and they suggested razor clams on a recent Labor Day weekend. Never had a better day than I had when I fished with razor clams. Bloodworms run a close second, but clams are cheaper when they're in stock.


----------



## stevestegman

bluefish1928 - You also may want to check out this weekly fishing report site from Md. Dept. of Natural Resources, and particularly the comment section updated daily: http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/


----------



## dena

Congrats on your Appointment, and thank you for choosing to serve.

Before 9/11, when the Academy was open to the public, folks use to fish right off the bulkhead there by the Lacrosse fields.Also around where the rowing sheds, under the piers was a popular spot. 
I live 15 minutes North of Annapolis, and small, Beetle Spin type spinners with a Gulp Shrimp on the hook will get slammed by Perch, Blues, and Stripers during the season. The Bay is a seasonal fishery. It can be very productive, if you are fishing for the right species at the right time and in the right place. If not, and you will be disappointed. In Annapolis, once you get to know the lay of the land, there are plenty of opportunities right in town, with in walking distance of the Academy, and some of the best is right on the grounds. If you can get your hands on a small boat, or a kayak, all the better. 

Oh, yea, I'm sure you've heard this before, but get in shape before you arrive for Plebe Summer. They work you guys pretty hard, and it is tougher on the guys that are sucking wind. Just remember, they aren't supposed to kill you, even though you may want them to at the time.
Thank you again.


----------



## Stink-bait

Bluefish- there are one or two spots on base where you can fish on campus. Fort Smallwood and downs park are up the road. If you have a CAC you can access SPSP and the two I mentioned for free. Im sure you won't have a car so if you need wheels or a fishing partner PM me.


----------



## Sandcrab

Send me a PM for more details. I've worked there for years...

Sandcrab


----------



## yakomatic

Check out Chesapeake Bay Kayak Fishing forum (snaggedline.com). There's lots of guys that fish Annapolis area waters and have extra yaks. You'll not only be able to fish more waters but also experience what to me is one of the best ways to fish.


----------



## dena

You can rent Yaks at Annapolis Canoe and Kayak, just across Spa Creek Bridge from the Academy.
He will even take the rental price off the purchase price.


----------

